

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google Analytics automatically sign in user? - alpb

We need to click Sign in to get in to the system, that's when it remembers the user. Why doesn't it take us to the dashboard automatically?
======
27182818284
I've often wondered this myself. I've seen similar behavior cross-system with
Blogger and Google sites under the right conditions too, so I don't think it
is strictly a Googel Analytics problem.

------
PaulHoule
If I remember right there was some kind of security problem that's solved by
having you click on sign in rather than automatically logging in.

------
epikur
You can type <http://google.com/analytics/web> and get a bit further in.

------
carlsednaoui
To show you that you can upgrade to a paid version?

